# Glock 22 .40 Handloads



## timmy61 (Oct 5, 2012)

hey group i have a question , 

all i can get around here is small magnum pistol primers so the question is would i be ok shooting this formula?

155 Gr Hornaday XTP 
4.2 Gr Unique powder (Starting load in Lyman Calls for 5.8 Gr)
Federal 200 Small Magnum Pistol Primer

Thanks in advance 

Tim


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

timmy61 said:


> hey group i have a question, all i can get around here is small magnum pistol primers so the question is would i be ok shooting this formula?
> 155 Gr Hornaday XTP
> 4.2 Gr Unique powder (Starting load in Lyman Calls for 5.8 Gr)
> Federal 200 Small Magnum Pistol Primer
> ...


I reload for the 40S&W, which is a relatively high pressure round. The chamber in a stock Glock barrel is not fully supported. This can cause problems with your reloads. I might very carefully try your formula in my Ruger SR40C which has a fully supported chamber, but I don't think I'd try it in a Glock. It may work for awhile, but something could let loose.

Also, as Glocks in all calibers are so popular I have to pay special attention to any once-fired cases I purchase, as some of them may have been fired in a Glock. The unsupported chamber in a Glock causes a bulge just ahead of the rim. This bulge can't be removed with a standard sizing die as the case can't be push far enough up in to the die. Lee Precision makes something called a "Bulge Buster" to remove this bulge. Some hand loaders never have a problem with "Glocked" cases, and some do. If you have any failures to chamber, this may be the cause. Just thought I'd mention it.

As a side note, you can purchase an aftermarket barrel (around $110) for your Glock 22 which will allow you to shoot cast (or jacketed) bullets. These aftermarket barrels have fully supported chambers, and the saving in cast vs jacketed bullets would pay for the barrel in no time. I should also mention that while Glock forbids it, some shooters use cast bullets in their standard Glock barrel. This can lead to excessive lead build up and increase pressures significantly. Maybe some Glock reloaders can chime in on this point.

Lone Wolf Distributors - Product Detail - LWD Barrel M/22 40 S&W Stock Length - $109.95

Go to youtube and do a search on "Lee Bulge Buster" and "Glock barrels".

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------

